# Gaming Computer?



## Allanon (May 24, 2003)

Alright: Here is my situation...

I dont' know much about computers, but I do know the very basics and I like to play computer games (I'm not extreme but in moderation it's a very low-key thing to do). I need now to buy a computer that will fullfill the following requirements:

A) Be a very reliable, user-friendly computer (with, preferiably, reliable tech help since I'm not the best computer guy).
B) Be a solid and very, very good gaming computer that will enable me to play the best games.
C) Be 'A' and 'B' for about four years with minimal upgrade expenses.

I've gone through numreous suppliers and I was wondering if you guys would be so kind as to give me reviews as well as suggestions for what I should get (ie: What I should put in the cpu as far as hardware goes), what I shouldn't, etc.

I'm thinking of either buying through:

alienware.com
dell.com
visioncomputers.com

So any help as far as what my computer should like like as far as RAM, hardware, videocard, etc as well as recomendations concerning who I should buy through would be very much appreciated!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

Alienware makes alright computers.

I also reccomend http://www.falcon-nw.com/index.asp Falcon is good.


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

You could also check out ABS Computers (also reviewd on PC World as a good desktop).


----------



## Allanon (May 24, 2003)

Thanks a lot for the help!

What would you guys recomend in terms of specific parts on a 3.5 k budget?


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

3.5K Budget?! Boy could I build me a system for that 

If you wanna play the latest games, I'd suggest at least a 2.6mhz processor (preferably 3ghz or better). Minimum of 512megs of ram (1 gig or better would be good) 80 gig HD, Either a Nvidia Geforce 5900, or a Radeon 9800 Pro (Possibly a Geforce 6800 or a Radeon X800, but they are a little steep in price at the moment).

My rule of thumb when buying a system is always get the best you can afford at the time, because they all become obsolete, and the cheaper it is, the faster it will be a paperweight.


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

The best rigs for gaming are the ones you build yourself. Build it to be expandable & it can last you for years with moderate upgrades. No better tech support than what you learn with hands on training. It's also a lot easier & cheaper than you think. Two to two and a half will build you a smoker.


----------



## Allanon (May 24, 2003)

flyeater,

How would I learn how to build it myself? I wouldn't know how to begin  

Deathblow,

Ok... how to I buy a great system now and insure that I have room to expand later?


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

Here's a few guides to help you to start building:

Extremetech.com Build It
http://support.tcwo.com/video.cfm? - has videos for installing various types of CPUs, cables, etc.

For reviews of individual hardware parts:

tomshardware.com/
anandtech.com/
CNET Reviews -- I look at the editors' ratings. Take the member ratings with a grain of salt because you can vote anonymously and more than once.

Pricing Guides:

Pricewatch.com - to find out the lowest prices for parts. Be aware about 70% (in my opinion) of the low price retailers listed are duds.

pricegrabber.com - another site for prices that also gives member ratings of the e-tailer/retailer.

Where I like to shop:

newegg.com
zipzoomfly.com
Circuit City (sometimes they have decent deals;for times I have a last-minute need for items; and I like their return policy)

Just some advice:

1. Power supply is the backbone of your system -- buy a reliable brand like Antec, Enermax and make sure you have enough Watts to support your system.

2. Same rule for most hardware -- go with reliable brands.

Good luck! :up:


----------



## Allanon (May 24, 2003)

Thanks for all the help 

I don't know if I'm up to actually building my own system, but I'll definately look at into it (most I've ever done is install RAM).

Thx for the help


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

Here's another article PC Magazine's build it or buy it computer guide.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

It's always good the first time you put your own system together to have someone there that knows what they are doing and can walk you through it. If you have a friend that knows their stuff, then see if they can help ya out like that. 

As for getting a system that is expandable later, your probably best off with a local shop or possibly something like Alienware, just make sure you discuss future upgradability with them. I'd stay away from Gateway, Dell, etc since most of their systems use proprietary components. 

I get most of my Systems from local shops (parts anyhow), and then put them together myself. This way if there is a problem, I have someplace I can drive to for replacements or repairs.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Micron builds some kicking machines, and they are fully upgradeable. You can build your own online if you don't want to try to tackle it yourself.
www.buympc.com


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

If you can install ram you can build a PC. Besides software is always the biggest problem even with a brand new machine.
If you must buy prebuilt & you appear to have the coin to go high end, consider Falcon Northwest or Alienware as stated above. These are very nice rigs. You'll pay extra for their knowledge & components but they can be the best prebuilt rigs.
Avoid any "off the shelf" PC. HP, Compaq, E-Machines, etc. Nothing but dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

How about the following system?

____________
$3517

Dimension XPS

Catalog Number / Description Product Code SKU Id

Dell Dimension XPS:
Pentium® 4 Processor with HT Technology 3.2GHz w/800MHz FSB/ 1MB cache MPB328H [221-4468] 1

Operating System:
Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional WPXP [420-1922][313-7222] 11

Operating System Enhancements:
Combo: Microsoft® Plus! for Windows XP and Digital Media Edition DMEPLUS [412-0662] 65

Mail-in Rebate Offer:
Save $150 with mail-in rebate. Price shown before rebate. 150Q2 [463-0706] 56

Memory:
1GB Dual Channel DDR SDRAM at 400MHz 1GB4 [311-3124] 3

Video Card:
NEW 256MB DDR ATI RADEON 9800 XT 256XT [320-3664] 6

Sound Card:
Sound Blaster Audigy2 (D) Card w/Dolby 5.1, and IEEE 1394 capability SBA2X [320-0667] 17

Dell Media Experience:
Dell Media Experience DMX [412-0519] 115

Hard Drive:
FREE UPGRADE! 250GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) 250SP [462-4830] 8

CD or DVD Drive:
Dual Drives: SAVE $99! 16x DVD-ROM +12xDVD+RW/+R w/ dbl layer write capable D12DVRP [463-0717][430-0594] 16

Enhanced Software for CD or DVD Burner:
RecordNow!Deluxe:Burn,Copy CD Music/Data,Backup,Labeling(CD-RW/DVD+RW only) RNDLX [430-0949] 72

Floppy Drive and Additional Storage Devices:
3.5 in Floppy Drive FD [340-1927] 10

Modem:
56K PCI Telephony Modem 56KWS [313-2280] 14

Internet Access Services:
No ISP requested NISPFSS [461-3063][412-0625] 37

Network Interface:
Integrated Intel® PRO 1000 Ethernet IN [430-0742] 13

Limited Warranty, Services and Support Options:
SAVE $60 (system price shown before rebate) 4 Yr Ltd Warr plus 4 Yr At-Home QPRO4OS [950-7447][950-4400][950-4403][412-0359][980-4897] 29

Monitors:
19 in 1901FP Dell Ultrasharp Digital Flat Panel Display 1901FP [320-3847] 5

Speakers:
Altec Lansing THX Certified ADA995 Surround Sound 5.1 Speaker System ADA995 [313-0725] 18

Keyboard:
Dell® Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard EMK [310-1696] 4

Mouse:
Dell Optical USB Mouse OM [310-4037] 12

Productivity Software:
Productivity Pack including WordPerfect® CORELM [412-0395][412-0555] 22

Personal Finance Software:
Microsoft® Money 2004 Standard MNY [412-0551] 83

Security Software:
Norton Internet Security, 90 day trial NIS90 [412-0626] 25

Digital Music:
Dell Jukebox powered by MUSICMATCH MMBASE [412-0516] 27

Digital Photography:
Dell Picture Studio, Paint Shop Pro Trial, Photo Album Starter Edition DPS [412-0521] 28

XPS Specialized Support:
Dimension XPS, Specialized Support XPSSUPP [960-2697] 31

___________

My wife has basically this same system except she only has the 128mb ati9800 pro graphics card (the 256mb card was not available yet)

It is an outstanding gaming machine. The image quality on the Dell ultrasharp flat panel display is awesome, and the Altec Lansing ADA995 speaker system can rattle your windows.


----------



## Allanon (May 24, 2003)

Great! THanks everyone!

Mowergun,

So you and your wife have no complaints about the LCD screen? I've heard quite a lot of people say that they're no good. What do you and your wife so insofar as this goes (your own personal experience)?


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Dell's, while decent mass produced systems, are barely upgradable. Not much room for expansion.
Avoid LCD displays for gaming. They just don't hold a candle to CRTs for resolution & color.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi,

My wife loves her monitor. It has a great image, and it takes up so much less space on your desk. She has had hers for one year now. When I show off her system to people, I usually put a Lord of the Rings disc in the dvd drive and turn up the sound, and people are impressed by the picture and sound, even compared to television. With the new 256mb ati card it should be even better.

BTW, my wife is an avid gamer. She plays many role playing games like Balders Gate, Icewind Dale, Diablo, Myst, Riven, Sims, and others. 

I will admit that I have not seen a side by side comparision of FPD and CRT monitors with the new top of the line cards, but hers is definitely superior to my Sony Trinitron with my 32mb Nvidia card.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Saying LCD's don't hold a candle to CRT's is just wrong. Some of the older LCD's had problems with ghosting and such, but with the newer generation of higher contrast ratios, and true blacks, a good LCD is more than equal to a CRT. As for resolution, I use mine at 1280x1024 for about everything, and my friends 21" samsung is gorgeous at 1600x1200. 

Also keep in mind that while a 21" crt's actual picture could be as small as 18 or so inches, a 21" LCD will be 21". 

My advice would be to test any LCD you want to use before buying it, especially checking for dead pixels. but don't just write them off


----------



## ArcticMarine (Aug 7, 2004)

If you do end up building your own, make sure that you get a large enough case with sufficient cooling and a really good heatsink for your cpu. Go with amd for gaming, and get a crt monitor as they are much cheaper than lcd and are also better quality, regardless of what anyone says, the numbers speak for themselves. With as much money as your are planning on spending, you can build the ultimate dream machine. Asus Sk8v motherboard, amd athlon 64 fx cpu, ati radeon x800 xt video card, sound card if you want, I find the onboard 5.1 dolby sound card is good enough for me, 2 seagate sata hard drives, find someone who can setup the raid for you, some good creative labs 5.1 speakers, a good crt monitor, and good aluminum case with a lot of fans, a thermaltake heatsink, about 1 gig of kinston ddr 400 ram (2 pieces of 512 using the dual ram setup on the board to make it run fatser when using identical sticks of ram). Thats about it, itll run anything out there because its the best you can get, total cost of somewhere between 2500 and 3000, depending on where you buy. Try www.compuplus.com for the mother board and hard drives, compusa for the video card, kingston.com for the ram, goto amd.com and look for places to buy the cpu, and try your local stores for cases and monitors, they are usually cheaper online, but when you add shipping you arent saving any money.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Wow Artic that's a ton of bad advice.

1) If money's not an object, then A Pentium is GREAT for gaming

2) CRTs are NOT better quality than LCD. 

3) On-board sound is NOT good

4) Compusa is the LAST place he should get a video card.

5) You can save a TON of money buying on line for cases and monitors. Even if you have to pay shipping, and you can find many deals where you don't.

Were supposed to be helping these people, not leading them down the path to ruin for pete's sake


----------



## eoJeoJ (Dec 19, 2003)

Don't get Dell...their tech support sucks and their computers aren't all that great. I suggest you check out Monarch Computers at www.monarchcomputer.com.

They basically build the computer for you based on the components you choose. I recently ordered a custom computer with Asus A8V Delux MoBo, 600W PSU, Athlon 64 Fx-53, 1 Gig Ram, 2x 120Gig SATA HDs, BFG GeForce 6800 Ultra OC'ed, and other stuff (no monitor) for about $2500. Trust me if you order something like that you will NOT have trouble with gaming for a while, and as you can see, it is $1000 less than the $3500 you're willing to pay. So it still leaves you a lot of money for a big monitor if you'd like.

Their tech support is great, so if you're not sure about the components, just call them up and they'll walk you through it component by component...they're very knowledgeable and are fluent in English (unlike Dell ahahha), and they are very patient. Also if you check out their ResellerRatings.com ratings you'll see they have higher ratings than just about any other company, including places like AlienWare. Hope this helps!


----------



## ArcticMarine (Aug 7, 2004)

Most crt monitors have a .21mm pixel pitch, while lcds are up in the range of .29, a tv has .4, so as you can see a lcd monitor is about halfway in between a good monitor and a tv in terms of clarity. Now, you cannot tell me that a p4 is a better processor than a athlon 64, check the benchmarks, and compusa is a great place to buy a video card because they have a good return policy and they are just as cheap as buying online. Give me a link to a place where I can get a monitor and a case including shipping for cheaper than a place like pcclub and then Ill believe you o that issue.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Try www.pricewatch.com for all of the above. The Compusa prices are HORRIBLE. I'm not gonna get into the Pentium VS AMD discussion again. The AMDs draw is price and overclocking, but for a beginner, the Pentiums are always the more reliable. As for the CRT vs LCD discussion, just put them side by side and you'll easily see that the LCDs have crisper clearer pictures than the CRTs. I have a 21" Trinitron, and a 18.1 LCD, and there's no question that the LCD is a much clearer picture.


----------



## ArcticMarine (Aug 7, 2004)

Ok, went to that site, 545 for a radeon x800 xt, compusa is 499, which is also the price on ati.com. I noticed that most of the monitors were generic brands, the cheaper ones anyway, the normal brands were not priced any cheaper than pcclub, or any comparable store to them. This guy was wanting to get a really good gaming pc for 3500, he could easily buy a athlon 64 fx, which destroys the pentium in all categories, its not better priced then pentium because its the new chipset, pentium doesnt have a competitor in 64 bit processors. As for the monitors, crt are better resolution, and cheaper, ask a harcdcore gamer what kind of monitor they have. I saw that you have a pentium 4 1.5ghz, which means you arent a hardcore gamer...because no new games will run on that system.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

I haven't found a game I couldn't run yet  I'll give ya that, surprisingly, the Radeon was cheaper, but that's definitely a exception to the rule there. I should have checked on that one before I posted, sorry about that.


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Deathblow your trying to counter opinion with opinion as if it were fact.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Yes, I know, which is why I cut my last post short. It's pointless.


----------



## Insp3cta (Aug 2, 2004)

a Pentium 4 would make a great gaming PC, Just because AMD has the almighty 64 CPU which no Game takes advantage of currently....O btw + Intel is coming out with there version of the 64 processor, b4 i buy a AMD 64 i would like to see wut the competition has got up its sleeve.


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

but the AMD 64 runs 32 bit programs better than the P4


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Here we go again


----------

